# the stress of the News is getting to me



## MSnowy (Mar 20, 2020)

So I stopped by my mental health provider on the way home from work. Be safe everyone!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 20, 2020)

I picked the wrong pandemic to give up drinking!  

Have one for me, and be well.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Is your health provider affordable? 

I have a severe case of "needconiacitus". 


Just curious..


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2020)

Our Mental Health Providers are now running on reduced hours.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 20, 2020)

Yup, they only provide services from 11:00 - 18:00 now. Now what do I do with a 20:00 crisis?


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Send the kids in with fake moustaches and collect additional resources …..


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2020)

I am going to end up with a basement full of beer bottles !!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 20, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Is your health provider affordable?
> 
> I have a severe case of "needconiacitus".
> 
> ...



not to bad  Haven’t had to sell camera gear yet


----------



## PJM (Mar 20, 2020)

Someone just gave me some Ghost Tequila (infused with ghost peppers).  If that doesn't kill the virus nothing will.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 20, 2020)

You need something to keep your spirits up............


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> You need something to keep your spirits up............


groan!!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2020)

The movie Airplane had great one-liners about I picked the wrong day to quit (blank).


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2020)

PJM said:


> Someone just gave me some Ghost Tequila (infused with ghost peppers).  If that doesn't kill the virus nothing will.



How hot is it?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 21, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Our Mental Health Providers are now running on reduced hours.


Some of ours have drive-up windows, so we're good to go.


----------



## PJM (Mar 21, 2020)

Derrel said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Someone just gave me some Ghost Tequila (infused with ghost peppers).  If that doesn't kill the virus nothing will.
> ...



It's not all that hot.  I thought it gave the marguerite a pleasant warmth.  My wife thought it was too hot.  I guess it depends on your tastes.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 21, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> So I stopped by my mental health provider on the way home from work. Be safe everyone!


Now that's the spirit! Get out there in the bush with Mike and have a couple "shots" of "Wild Turkey" together. A six pack of Corona as a chaser would be great!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 21, 2020)

Derrel said:


> The movie Airplane had great one-liners about I picked the wrong day to quit (blank).


Good catch! That’s what I was going for.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 21, 2020)

With all the bad news today I am having one or three, cheers everyone........


----------



## star camera company (Mar 24, 2020)

I don’t drink but did reup my Paxil!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2020)

My mom used to tell me not to dwell on the bad things, that it's not healthy. I felt like crud the others day from all the constant negativity in main stream news so I took mom's advice and attacked that awful feeling by going down to Myakka River State Park and spending the day there taking pictures. *What a relief*  to get away from it all. I highly recommend if you're feeling the strain from all this to get out for a day to enjoy nature with your camera and stay positive & healthy.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 24, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> My mom used to tell me not to dwell on the bad things, that it's not healthy. I felt like crud the others day from all the constant negativity in main stream news so I took mom's advice and attacked that awful feeling by going down to Myakka River State Park and spending the day there taking pictures. *What a relief*  to get away from it all. I highly recommend if you're feeling the strain from all this to get out for a day to enjoy nature with your camera and stay positive & healthy.


your mom was a smart mom.. we need to stay positive to fight back.. glad you enjoyed your day away from it all


----------

